# XDM FRONT SIGHT.



## spacegun (Nov 6, 2009)

how do I move the front sight on the Springfield XDM? Or is it pinned?
Tried to move it with sight tool, but it doesn't seem to want to move.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Why do you want to move the front sight?


----------



## spacegun (Nov 6, 2009)

Was just wanting to get sighted in. Haven't messed with it in months. Must not have been able to move the rear sight. I do remember that the front sight is very tight and I was afraid of putting any more pressure on it. Just wondering if it pinned, or reeeeeaaaalllly tight .


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

WHAT! if you're going to be moving the sights to sight in, I'd start with the rear sight to adjust. The front sights are fixed on every gun i've ever picked up. Read the manual if you have further questions. unload and check the chamber for clear before you start messing around.

xdeano


----------



## leverb66 (Dec 10, 2009)

From what I've read it is removable, but insanely hard to move. Check here (www.xdtalk.com) for some tips.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

....a big hammer and a stong punch.

Every XD I've fired has come sighted in perfectly from the factory with the proper 6 o'clock hold.


----------

